# Liquid DNP



## nasty1980 (Nov 5, 2014)

Sorry for not posting in a while guys, forgot my pw, was a hassle to get it again.

I have heard of one supplier selling liquid DNP @ 200mg/ml.

Does anyone know what its being suspended in? possible recipes?

Would appreciate the knowledge.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 6, 2014)

Terrible idea unless you want yellow stained teeth , gums and tounge  for life. Let alone the uncontrolled mg dosing issue of a suspension which is important with dnp use .


----------



## nasty1980 (Nov 6, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Terrible idea unless you want yellow stained teeth , gums and tounge  for life. Let alone the uncontrolled mg dosing issue of a suspension which is important with dnp use .



Thanks for heads up, assuming knowledge sake and educational purposes.

What would be a viable recipe?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 6, 2014)

Its totally soluable in water so water and dnp. Heres one of my patients who ate dnp


----------



## Phoe2006 (Nov 6, 2014)

Lmfao


----------



## greggy (Nov 6, 2014)

Looks like he ate Big Bird.


----------



## rangerjockey (Nov 6, 2014)

Nasty.  time for Vaneers


----------



## nasty1980 (Nov 7, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Its totally soluable in water so water and dnp. Heres one of my patients who ate dnp


Thanks brother, appreciate it.

Made for a good laugh too.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 7, 2014)

Yeah if you have ever tasted dnp its similar to say turpentine or some weed killer and no way would you enjoy it ..:

Did a test once with a small pile of dnp. Hit it with a propane torch and it flared up like a sparkler on the 4th a july, then read its used in fireworks.  Lol


----------



## Phoe2006 (Nov 7, 2014)

There's more than just fireworks it use to be used in explosives.

Commercial DNP is primarily used as an antiseptic. It is a precursor to*sulfur dyes.[2]DNP is a chemical intermediate in the production of some herbicides includingdinoseb*and*dinoterb. It has also been used to make photographic developer and explosives.


----------

